# Just wondering if I'm not the I only one :(



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey so I was just wondering if anybody else has had off times in there herds. Like for example. I try so hard to keep my goats healthy and happy. Some other people I have seen look like they don't put any effort to their goats. Last year I had several goats to die from diseases an had several other diseases a miscarriage and a bad mom goat. And those people that don't take care of their goats seem like they never have any sicknesses or anything!!!! Also my dad I can tell is getting upset because I've had a lot of issues with my herd. Like my first ever goat is barren, and I have a few stunted goats that I don't know why are stunted!!! my dad also bring up that getting rid of my donkey might give the pasture a chance to grow back some grass. Although I have had her a year and become to attached and now feeling depressed!! is there anyone who has off years?? And what would you suggest: donkey stays or donkey goes??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry you have had a rough year. It does happen you are not the only one. I would take a deep breath and analize what might be the cause. For abortion or death losses send a fetus for necropsy to determine cause so you can prevent further losses. The donkey is a hard call does he help you or your farm? If he is more a issue then maybe consider looking for a new home for him or a lease so you can get him back? It will get better!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Last year was a bad goat year for me, very hard, very sad. It was a busy year and tough emotionally, and it seemed like a lot of things went wrong with the goats. The year before was tough too, actually, because we had some rough kiddings. This one, so far, has been amazing. I don't know how the kiddings are going to go, but I have so enjoyed them, now that things have settled. I am emotionally much healthier, and I know how to more effectively take care of my goats, as well as being able to let go of some of my goats which were causing a loss of peace in the herd.

I would take a year off breeding if I had to, no qualms. Sometimes we NEED that break.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

The donkey is for protection. Although I've heard coyotes ive never had a problem with them. I just got her just in case! Other than that she is just my big old baby.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> Last year was a bad goat year for me, very hard, very sad. The year before was tough too, actually. This one, so far, has been amazing. I don't know how the kiddings are going to go, but I have so enjoyed them, now that things have settled.
> 
> I would take a year off breeding if I had to, no qualms. Sometimes we NEED that break.


I think I just get paranoid to much also about other goats dying. Do you ever have nightmares about them dying??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes off years do happen and if your newer it takes awhile for things to start to work out. So far this is my best year ever. First year I lost almost all my kids to scours the next year had scours and coyote issue with my kids the next year I had abortions last year I had more abortions but I got that figured out by taking the urea away  . But really when your first starting out your buying animals that the previous oner didn't want for one reason or another and you just need to pray its for money. 
As for the donkey if I liked the donkey I would keep the donkey!!! But I'm hard headed like that. I have my alpacas and no one likes them because they freak the horses out so I keep them in a pen and I buy their food so no one has a say


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, I do. One dream I had was that my little baby Leona was snatched up by a hawk and eaten. It was HORRIBLE. Gladly that did not happen, and Leona is so big now it would take twenty hawks to lift her up.  

I had another dream that I delivered a kid, and it turned to ashes in my hands. This was due to me stressing over the impending labor of one of my does. The labor ended up being beautiful. Hardly needed help delivering a set of quads. 

Then there was a wolfpack dream, etc.

You're not alone. I have anxiety (Dr Christopher's Relax-Eze has really helped me, by the way) and my mind is always looking to convince me that my goats are going to drop dead at any second. Don't believe it. Death, sadly, is a natural part of this broken world ... just as there is new life, there is death. As one life enters, another exits. It is a horrible truth that we are going to eventually lose our pets, whether to tragedy or old age ... but what matters is that we love and enjoy them NOW, and take the best care of them that we can.  The rest I try to leave in the hands of God.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow!!! My mind does that to I feel like my goats are gonna die in seconds!!! I had a strange dream that there was two goats that I was watching. The setting was an old house with two 3sided barns. I was out at the barn on the right. Both goats had long necks like llamas but short bodies like goats. There was a black one and a cream and white one ( which was taller than the other). I liked the black one more because she was sweet. Well a snake came up, and said to the black one I am you mother. The black goat said no you are not!! Then the snack replied your ugly then it turned to the cream one and said your beautiful and headed to the left barn (which the goats couldn't go because of a poisonous snake). The goats started to follow her through a obstacle course in the barn I tried to stop them! The a snake struck at me and I chopped its head off with a shovel. By that time the goats had already gone through the obstacle course and got bit by the poisonous snake and they died! That was the wackiest dream I have had so far!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

And thanks all of you for letting me know. I have been raising for almost two years now. The first year 1/2 no sicknesses then bam!!!! The deaths stared happening!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so sorry! I would have them on a fecal routine, and get them tested for disease ... so hard. Hard years happen to everyone.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Also we had never had any sicknesses until we brought in this bull calf. He has never grown and he is a jersey!!! He looks like a 2 month old calf but is almost a year!!! We have given him wormer twice but nothing has happened!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Could he be a disease carrier??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is he in with the goats? It is possible he is a carrier. I would have the herd tested for Johnes. I would also run a fecal. You can't know if the wormer you're giving is working, if you don't run a fecal.  Some worms are only killed by certain dewormers, so you could be deworming them, and not killing the worms that need to be killed.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes he is in with the goats. He never bothers them and is the sweetest thing!! What does johness do??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Johnes is a wasting disease. Often it will cause animals to eat a ton, but continue to lose weight, and eventually weaken and pass away as they can no longer process the nutrients. It is more common for goats with compromised immune systems to contract it, but cows can be carriers. I would have them blood or fecal tested for it.

A wormload can also cause these symptons, so I would get the fecals done as soon as possible.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you have your goats on a cocci prevention schedule? That can cause poor growth and stunting with virtually no other symptoms.
Sorry you are having a bad year  :hug: I would look at your deworming and feeding practices and see if it could be deficiencies of some sort. Do you BoSe or copper bolus?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> Johnes is a wasting disease. Often it will cause animals to eat a ton, but continue to lose weight, and eventually weaken and pass away as they can no longer process the nutrients. It is more common for goats with compromised immune systems to contract it, but cows can be carriers. I would have them blood or fecal tested for it.
> 
> A wormload can also cause these symptons, so I would get the fecals done as soon as possible.


Ok thank you I will see what I can do. The disease that I have had that i know of is coccidia and a stomach parasite and lice infestation ( Ben though I sevin dust and deworm my goats every 3 months!! We are going to get rid of the bull probably for meat since he is to little to breed.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Do you have your goats on a cocci prevention schedule? That can cause poor growth and stunting with virtually no other symptoms.
> Sorry you are having a bad year  :hug: I would look at your deworming and feeding practices and see if it could be deficiencies of some sort. Do you BoSe or copper bolus?


Um no I don't have them on cocci prevention, but is it a shot or medication I can get?? Also I don't use either BoSe or copper bolus. Where do you get those??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey so I was just wondering if anybody else has had off times in there herds.


You want to talk about "off" times? Reading about goats kidding is a whole lot different than actually kidding them out. I don't remember how many kids I lost the first year due to inexperience and inability of reading the signs, but it was a lot! That was followed by discovering that a good 30% to 50% of the does I had purchased were non-breeders or lousy mothers. That was followed by a bout of Q Fever brought in by 2 does I purchased and the loss of 10 to 15 kids before the antibiotics kicked in and stopped the abortion storm. The only reason I didn't lose more is because I was raised around cattle, knew 2 does delivering prematurely in a short time was a red flag, got the 2nd set of premature kids to the vet, he recognized the signs and recommended putting them on Auroemycin immediately rather than waiting for the results of the tests. Q Fever is a reportable disease because it is zoonotic, classified as a biological warfare weapon and the minute the state lab diagnosed it I was hit with a quarantine by the State of Wyoming - complete with follow up by the State Department of Public Heath. I had to clean out every single pen and spread ag lime to disinfect, scrub and disinfect every feeder, feed tub, waterer, shed, fence, and anything else the goats had come in contact with and do random testing for 4-5 months before the state would lift the quarantine. During the time I was dealing with the Q Fever I had a doe deliver a two headed kid. By that time I was so stressed out all I could think of was that I didn't have a gun to shoot him with and I would have to cut his throat and he would bleed all over everywhere. I am a Daddy's girl and I called Dad crying so hard I could hardly talk. Dad is very predictable in times of extreme emotion and told me to call Mom. I did and she said take the kid to the vet and have him put down. I did that. That was followed by a buck who immediately ran to the far corner upon introduction to the does followed by a kidding season from hell. Sold him and discovered the next buck was a non-breeder. He failed to settle a single doe. I figure I've had my trial by fire and it should be fairly smooth sailing from here on out. If it was easy everyone would be doing it. Welcome to the world of raising livestock. :flag:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Um no I don't have them on cocci prevention, but is it a shot or medication I can get?? Also I don't use either BoSe or copper bolus. Where do you get those??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Cocci prevention is a medicated feed you give to your weaning kids. Rumensin, Bovatec, and Decoxx are all coccidiostats and, when fed in the proper amount according to the label on the bag, prevent coccidiosis. I use is every year with my kids and - knock on wood, this is not a challenge Lord - thus far I have never had to deal with cocci in my kids.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Could he be a disease carrier??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Doubtful. Although there are exceptions, most diseases are breed specific.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Worming every 3 months whether you need it or not will create parasite resistance. You need to get fecals and only worm when it is indicated. BoSe is selenium supplement. Again...just using it is not the best thing. Make sure you are in a selenium deficient area 
http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html Or I have attached a "quick" map. Selenium deficiency and toxicity present with the same symptoms and there is a very narrow range of safe/not safe. I don't copper bolus, so can't help with that one...if your goat is low in copper, you will need to supplement. I have copper in the feed and mineral and don't have a problem.

There are good and bad years regardless of species. If you raise animals, it's not IF you're going to have a bad year it's WHEN. This year has been horrible for us. Out of 5 does that should have been bred: 1 aborted twins early; 1 delivered twins, layed on them, and then died herself a few days later; 1 wasn't bred; the other 2 delivered a single surprise (sonagram said she wasn't pg) and the other, twins. THEN...we had a surprise with a mini bred to a boer that luckily kidded with little problem. Last year, we kidded 8 sets of twins and only 2 does raised their twins...one of each other set died.

I don't dream about my goats dying, but I do stress over them big time when it's close to delivery time. My vet gets really sick of me calling him. LOL


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> You want to talk about "off" times? Reading about goats kidding is a whole lot different than actually kidding them out. I don't remember how many kids I lost the first year due to inexperience and inability of reading the signs, but it was a lot! That was followed by discovering that a good 30% to 50% of the does I had purchased were non-breeders or lousy mothers. That was followed by a bout of Q Fever brought in by 2 does I purchased and the loss of 10 to 15 kids before the antibiotics kicked in and stopped the abortion storm. The only reason I didn't lose more is because I was raised around cattle, knew 2 does delivering prematurely in a short time was a red flag, got the 2nd set of premature kids to the vet, he recognized the signs and recommended putting them on Auroemycin immediately rather than waiting for the results of the tests. Q Fever is a reportable disease because it is zoonotic, classified as a biological warfare weapon and the minute the state lab diagnosed it I was hit with a quarantine by the State of Wyoming - complete with follow up by the State Department of Public Heath. I had to clean out every single pen and spread ag lime to disinfect, scrub and disinfect every feeder, feed tub, waterer, shed, fence, and anything else the goats had come in contact with and do random testing for 4-5 months before the state would lift the quarantine. During the time I was dealing with the Q Fever I had a doe deliver a two headed kid. By that time I was so stressed out all I could think of was that I didn't have a gun to shoot him with and I would have to cut his throat and he would bleed all over everywhere. I am a Daddy's girl and I called Dad crying so hard I could hardly talk. Dad is very predictable in times of extreme emotion and told me to call Mom. I did and she said take the kid to the vet and have him put down. I did that. That was followed by a buck who immediately ran to the far corner upon introduction to the does followed by a kidding season from hell. Sold him and discovered the next buck was a non-breeder. He failed to settle a single doe. I figure I've had my trial by fire and it should be fairly smooth sailing from here on out. If it was easy everyone would be doing it. Welcome to the world of raising livestock. :flag:


Oh wow!!!:0 that is crazy!!! I'm so sorry!! Is there anything you can do to prevent Q fever??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> Cocci prevention is a medicated feed you give to your weaning kids. Rumensin, Bovatec, and Decoxx are all coccidiostats and, when fed in the proper amount according to the label on the bag, prevent coccidiosis. I use is every year with my kids and - knock on wood, this is not a challenge Lord - thus far I have never had to deal with cocci in my kids.


Ok can you buy if from a feed store or do you get it from a vet??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Worming every 3 months whether you need it or not will create parasite resistance. You need to get fecals and only worm when it is indicated. BoSe is selenium supplement. Again...just using it is not the best thing. Make sure you are in a selenium deficient area
> 
> http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html Or I have attached a "quick" map. Selenium deficiency and toxicity present with the same symptoms and there is a very narrow range of safe/not safe. I don't copper bolus, so can't help with that one...if your goat is low in copper, you will need to supplement. I have copper in the feed and mineral and don't have a problem.
> 
> ...


I live in a light blue area. I can't tell which light blue cause it's hard to tell!! I will contact my vet and see about getting a fecal done.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> I think I just get paranoid to much also about other goats dying. Do you ever have nightmares about them dying??


Frequently - a few times a month or more, depending on how everyone is acting, health-wise.
Neighbor dogs killed one of my most prized original "pet" goats last summer. We were all in the house - not 80 foot from her - when she died. We were watching an action movie *family time: popcorn, great surround sound, fun movie* in the house - we didn't hear a thing as she was being torn apart. So, now, I leap out of bed, away from the desk, off the couch... and peer out the window at every odd noise. I just realized we've stopped watching movies together. Stopped using the surround sound. Paranoia does messed up things! My son slept outside all summer long - over four months - with the remaining doe and, later, with the rescue goats who replaced our lost girl.

Now, my goats are all in locking dog kennels at night or when we leave for long periods of time and I can't find a "sitter", but I still worry. A lot.
Coyotes. Loose neighbor dogs, neighborhood kids who_ may_ unwittingly feed my herd poisoned (or poisonous) weeds. Weather's too hot. Weather's too cold. Someone's horns _might_ get caught in the fence...someone's leg. Someone _might_ get poked in the eye. My preggo doe _might_ abort and I won't be there to help her. UGH!

BUT! I love them like no other animal I've owned in my life and I do everything I can for them. So do my kids and Hubby. :hugs:
As I gain more information, I gain more confidence. Then I stress less.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

That is horrible what happened I'm sorry!! I also feel then same way about my goats and donkey. I was ment to raise goats and Fern my donkey  but I still get paranoid!! This year has been goin a lot better than last year I just still have very vivid memories of all I have lost!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey so I was just wondering if anybody else has had off times in there herds. Like for example. I try so hard to keep my goats healthy and happy. Some other people I have seen look like they don't put any effort to their goats. Last year I had several goats to die from diseases an had several other diseases a miscarriage and a bad mom goat. And those people that don't take care of their goats seem like they never have any sicknesses or anything!!!! Also my dad I can tell is getting upset because I've had a lot of issues with my herd. Like my first ever goat is barren, and I have a few stunted goats that I don't know why are stunted!!! my dad also bring up that getting rid of my donkey might give the pasture a chance to grow back some grass. Although I have had her a year and become to attached and now feeling depressed!! is there anyone who has off years?? And what would you suggest: donkey stays or donkey goes??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Fact is , we all have our downtimes .
You're not a breeder that's been at this for 15 or more years. You're supposed to make mistakes it's how we all learn ( whether we want to admit it or not ) . What I would do - Hit the Library !!! This can be a good source of goat books , get them and read them thoroughly, don't skip over parts that you think may not be important. I nearly quit goats last year when my precious lily passed away from birthing difficulties  this year , things have been going a lot better for me and my goats. I think once you get over the humps you'll be glad you persevered . As for the donkey, I would keep it as that's probably what's keeping predators away.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Fact is , we all have our downtimes .
> You're not a breeder that's been at this for 15 or more years. You're supposed to make mistakes it's how we all learn ( whether we want to admit it or not ) . What I would do - Hit the Library !!! This can be a good source of goat books , get them and read them thoroughly, don't skip over parts that you think may not be important. I nearly quit goats last year when my precious lily passed away from birthing difficulties  this year , things have been going a lot better for me and my goats. I think once you get over the humps you'll be glad you persevered . As for the donkey, I would keep it as that's probably what's keeping predators away.
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Ok thank you!!  I read so many goat books!! I read as much as I can about goats!! Not only for my knowledge but it's actually my favorite thing to read about because they are so interesting!! I decided I can't get rid of my donkey. I love her any my life has been happier with her in it. Maybe we just need to build a new pasture and switch the herd around every so often.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok can you buy if from a feed store or do you get it from a vet??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You can get it from the feed store, and it comes pre-mixed - usually in a pelleted feed.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thank you very much!! anything that helps is worth trying!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Like has been said, everyone has "off" years. The important thing is to learn from your mistakes and 
don't repeat them! (easier said than done). This year is a rough one with the goofy weather. 

As far as the donkey goes, maybe explain to your father that you believe it is keeping the coyotes at bay 
and you wouldn't be comfortable without it guarding your herd! (if that is true). 
Good luck!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree about the donkey. While it may seem that it isn't doing anything...you may not see what it actually IS doing. If the coyotes got close enough, I guarantee that donkey was there to kick butt! Also, if you can hear the coyotes, they WILL be coming to visit at some point. Dividing your pasture is a great idea. Then you can graze half and let half rest. It's called "Grazing Management"...tell you dad you're actually learning something!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Trust me, it happens. This is hands down the worst year I've ever had for goats. I've got ONE left, and nowhere to put him, so he's staying at a "friend's" (hopefully if I can trust them) until such a time as he can come home. The lesson I learned was not to trust certain people with my animals, they won't take responsibility and they won't help you pick up the pieces when things go wrong. First my 6 month old boer buck died of gods know what, then my pregnant dairy cross doe was killed by my ex-roommate's dog. My kiko buck is the only one to have survived the last year (his sister died of seizures over the summer and his dam died of unknown causes a few months later according to his breeder). Pickles is living in awful conditions that I can't fix (living on a tether with a porch as shelter and I can feel her ribs and spine on the rare occasions that I see her) and the bottle doeling I was picking up in a few days can't be picked up because I have no home for her now (I'm not allowed to get more goats because my ex-roommate doesn't want his dog to kill any more goats, hence why I moved out). 

It's the second year I won't have any kids, and the second year that all my plans are shot to crap and this time I don't know if I can do it again.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Like has been said, everyone has "off" years. The important thing is to learn from your mistakes and
> don't repeat them! (easier said than done). This year is a rough one with the goofy weather.
> 
> As far as the donkey goes, maybe explain to your father that you believe it is keeping the coyotes at bay
> ...


Yes my donkey gives me peace at night that she is keeping coyotes away!! Me an my dad have already talked about building a bigger fence. Although where we would build the fence that is where are septic is and it busted a half a year ago because my mom accidentally ran over it. Would it hurt my goats if they te around that area??!?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean by the septic busted?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Like my mom ran over the septic line with the truck forgetting it was there. So when it rains the water around the septic will rise and mix with the rain water an rise up on the ground!!:0 but my mom just said we might be getting it fixed soon!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the septic water comes up then you wouldn't want the animals there.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok my mom said we were fixing it soon. So would it be ok if try grazed after we get it fixed??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Supposedly you shouldn't but we did at our old place. We had no choice. The animals did just fine.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks  i do t know when we will get it fixed. But another question for yaw!! I have reserved a doeling from this man who is very reputable and has the most gorgeous pygmies an Nigerians!! I am a past costumer of him. 1st goat was normal although she has never been in heat!! But he was my very first goat and i refuse to get rid of her. 2nd goats I bought from him were normal. Although one ended up dying on me because of a disease the other one is stunted. He has very beautiful doelings!! And once I bring mine home I want to know everything I need to know about helping a goat grow!! Last year when I bought the doeling I made a horrible mistake of not giving the girls noble goat!! Which I was with my very first goat. I am going to give them sweet feed mix noble goat and cocci prevention pellets. Is there anything else I should give them to help them be a normal breedable goat??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, let me see if I have this straight. You've purchased 3 goats from this breeder - one has never come into heat, one died of disease, and the 3rd is stunted? What kind of disease and did she have it when you bought her? Anytime I buy 3 goats from one person and it works out like yours did, I wouldn't go back - ever.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You shouldn't mix cocci prevention food with anything. If they aren't eating a full dose of 1 lb. food to 50 lbs. of goat, then you will cause resistance in the cocci on your property. It is formulated to be the only grain offered.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

No she didn't I had her like 6 months. It was parasite infestation,
And the. I was using safeguard which I didn't know until recently only kills one type of stomach worm!! So I've started using ivermectin. Also the stunted one is polled. They were both polled if that would mean something. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

goathiker said:


> You shouldn't mix cocci prevention food with anything. If they aren't eating a full dose of 1 lb. food to 50 lbs. of goat, then you will cause resistance in the cocci on your property. It is formulated to be the only grain offered.


Oh wow!!! Thanks I didn't know that!! you saved me future money

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Now, if you want to use Nobel Goat, these formulas are cocci prevention food. Just pick one and stick with it. 

Nobel Goat DQ-16
Nobel Goat R-16
Nobel Goat R-20


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have to agree with MsScamp here. I would never buy from that breeder again. 3 goats from 1 breeder that have problems is not a good sign. Polled should make absolutely NO difference in stunted or not. 

We have a breeder here around here who sells show wethers. Has truly fantastic looking animals. I've wanted to get a couple doelings from them, BUT....I keep hearing stories of does from them not taking when bred. And that isn't something I'm willing to deal with....no matter how good his animals look! Might not be the breeders fault, but I'm not willing to spend a few hundred to end up with an animal that can't be used and can only be sold for 1/2 that.

I don't think your mistake was NOT feeding Noble. No one feed is a make or break feed. You can feed Noble and if your animal has a disease, it isn't going to matter. I don't feed Noble...never have and most likely never will....and I know plenty of others who don't feed it and don't have issues.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you mix stuff in with noble goat cocci prevention?? Also none of his other customers complain about him. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I am gonna try to get a fecal done on my goats and hopefully it's just something in my herd. I also have 2 other goats that are stunted. Maybe it's something in the ground or deficiency. One of the stunteds were actually born here.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am betting it is cocci.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Sounds like you have a coccidia problem.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Can coccidia not kill a goat but can be in them and stunt them??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely. They don't have to have diarrhea to have a bad load either. Stunting is probably one of the bigger problems with coccidia.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow!!!:0 thank you. Is there anything that I can spread on the ground to help prevent other goats getting it?? I really want this doeling to not be stunted!!! The last 2 doelings I bought from him would have been great breeders if they wouldn't have gotten stunted. And is there anything I can do to stop the stunting on the goats I have now Or is it to late??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They need to be treated for cocci...I would not use medicated pelleted feed myself. I would use DiMethox 40% or Sulmet, or whatever cocci med works in your area.
I personally only use DiMethox 40%. I treat babies a couple of times, each time for 5 days. I do the first treatment around 6 weeks and then the second time around 3-4 months old, if I remember correctly...anyway, I make sure of it because I accidentally stunted my alpine doeling by treating with the wrong med  I ended up selling her as a pet.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wait can you stunt a goat by giving them dewormer or meds to early in age??!?!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. She meant that she didn't treat with the right dewormer. Anotherward the goat was stunted by coccidia because the dewormer used didn't get rid of coccidia. 

Coccidia is everywhere. You can't spread something on the ground to kill it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, what Karen said. I didn't know a thing about coccidia in goats. When I read about it, I tried Corid and thought it would be ok. Come to find out, Corid does not work here...so now I use DiMethox 40% to kill cocci.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Can worm older goats or is it just for younger goats??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am sure they would all benefit...sounds like it has been running rampant on your property if you have a few stunted goats. Have you given anything for cocci?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

No cause I didn't know there was anything to give them until you told me about it. So you only feed it a couple times right??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

DiMethox is a liquid you give 5 days in a row. Day 1 is 1cc per 5 lbs and days 2-5 are 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks  and you can get this at feed stores right?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

